# Is Utrogestan being absorbed properly?



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi

Had my transfer on 8th June and have been on 800mg of utrogestan daily taken vaginally in 2 doses since 4 days before the transfer. I expected really sore boobs and nipples which I get every single month and in particular with my 3 pregnancies (2 healthy babies and 1 m/c), but only the slightest tenderness has materialsed - none at all in the nipples.

As I understand it is progesterone that is responsible for this symptom,  My clinic says I'm on a dose that is higher than I'd get naturally so I can't understand why my boobs aren't their usual tenderness. I had really sore boobs even when my progesterone levels were too low during my last pregnancy (the one that resulted in m/c) at 17.1 nmol/L on day 23 of my cycle.

The clinic won't do a test til next Monday but I've already had some early pregnancy signs and don't want low progesterone to be the cause of another m/c.

So I'm worried - please help!

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

In my experience it is the HCG trigger shot and HCG in pregnancy that has caused me sore nipples. Exquisitely painful the day after trigger and then to about day 10, then later again between 7 and 12 weeks. I have had lesser tenderness in menstrual cycles, but not sure of the cause, and in my FET cycle where there was oestrogen and progesterone, but no trigger, and a BFN, much less.

I really don't know the answer to your question. I suggest that if you are worried you have a blood test.

Good luck.


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you   I've discovered what it is to be paranoid I think in this 2ww - should be a term for it! In recent years I had acute nipple tenderness with the LH surge and did after the depot injection so I suppose it's impossible to say. My clinic were very reassuring but have offered me a test tomorrow for my peace of mind which is all I really wanted, so a good result after all.

Thank you again   
xxx


----------



## Babycalm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hazel - progesterone tested at 44 so have been worrying for nothing. (nothing unusual it seems from this forum!) Thank you for your help xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

good!


----------

